# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Etimologjia  e emrit ,,Nuse''

## XH.GASHI

Pershendetje

Sa per fillim nuk do te shkruaj gjate por sa me shkurt  per etimologjin e emrit Yllir ;
*NUSE * qe  njeherit mendoj se me identifikimin e  bazes rrenjesore te ketij emri do te na shfaqen  rruge te reja ekzakte  per pershtatjen kuptimin me te leht te shkrimeve Pellazge .
 Analiza e drejt e ketij  emri  nxjerr ne pah  etimologjin e njejt te shum emrave gjegjsisht foljeve  njeherit duke u bazuar ne keto fakte  ja bejm vetes me te leht leximin ,kuptimin ,pershtatjen-transliterimin  e shkrimeve Pellazge gjegjsisht shkrimeve Yllire .

Siq dime emri  * NUSE*    eshte emer Yllir  kete e kan argumentuar edhe te tjere por ne kete forum e argumenton Darius ne temen THOTI FLISTE SHQIP por une mendoj se  ky emer don nje analiz te veqant sidomos nga ju anetaret   e ketij forumi , nga ju qe jeni profesionista  . 
Mendimi im  per rrenjen baz  te emrit NUSE eshte emri i planetit te   Veneres.

*  VENUS-NUSE-ERE
VENERE-NERA-NDERI=MORALI*

Nga emri NUSE mendoj se rrjedhin  edhe fjalet don ,dua,du,dashni,dasma,noshta-ndoshta=ose  pra duhet rishikuar edhe njeher se si me zavendsimin e  germes n me germen d  si te vetme apo te perbashkta  na dalin  fjale  qe gjate shqiptimit jan shume te largta por ne fakt jan  te formuluara ne te njejten  fjal baze te vetme .
Kam dhene nje shembull para dy ditesh tek tema gjurmve te germave pellazge per emrin  qe emertojn  ETRURET  per emrin  NETUN apo hieroglifi  N 
NETUN eshte  e njejt me emrin noton,notar por njeherit eshte  emrimi  DETUN qe eshte emrim  per  detin .
Kemi emrin K'NETA-KNATA
TUNA ose sot lumi danub- donau
Nga   ky fakt  se paku kemi nje te dhene me shume si argument  sepse ne shkrimet etrure  germa D mund te identifikohet  ne emrat e gjuhes  sone   ne fakt edhe te germa N.
Pra  nese analizoni mire keta emra ,  nje pjes te  shkrimeve  etrure   do ta keni leht  ti identifikoni .
Suksese
Urime  ndrrimin e moteve ,qe kete vit po starton me  emrin e dites se Ejte te planetit te Veneres ju deshiroj  gjithe te mirat Shqiptarve kudo qe jan shendet e lumturi , brenga sa me pak  .

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pershendetje
> 
> Sa per fillim nuk do te shkruaj gjate por sa me shkurt  per etimologjin e emrit Yllir ;
> *NUSE * qe  njeherit mendoj se me identifikimin e  bazes rrenjesore te ketij emri do te na shfaqen  rruge te reja ekzakte  per pershtatjen kuptimin me te leht te shkrimeve Pellazge .
>  Analiza e drejt e ketij  emri  nxjerr ne pah  etimologjin e njejt te shum emrave gjegjsisht foljeve  njeherit duke u bazuar ne keto fakte  ja bejm vetes me te leht leximin ,kuptimin ,pershtatjen-transliterimin  e shkrimeve Pellazge gjegjsisht shkrimeve Yllire .
> 
> Siq dime emri  * NUSE*    eshte emer Yllir  kete e kan argumentuar edhe te tjere por ne kete forum e argumenton Darius ne temen THOTI FLISTE SHQIP por une mendoj se  ky emer don nje analiz te veqant sidomos nga ju anetaret   e ketij forumi , nga ju qe jeni profesionista  . 
> Mendimi im  per rrenjen baz  te emrit NUSE eshte emri i planetit te   Veneres.
> 
> ...


Përshëndetje dhe Gezuar 2009. 


Ju Zonjë/ Zotëri, ndoshta dhe kini të drejtë me përpjekjen tuaj për sqarimin e prejardhjes së fjalës nuse, por gabimet e shumta drejtshkrimore që përmban teksti juaj, ia humbin paksa besueshmërinë gjithë këtij mundimi... 

A nuk do ishte mirë sikur  përpjekjet për gjetjen e prejardhjeve të fjalëve, të shoqëroheshin dhe me përpjekje  për përmisim drejtshkrimor?

Mendimi im ky. 

Elna.

----------


## Zëu_s

Elna (?),

p.sh. Ajnshtajn-i (Einstein) kishte probleme me drejtshkrim, edhe une do te thoja qe do te ishte me mire sikur zbulimet gjeniale te tije te shoqeroheshin edhe me nje drejtshkrim te persosur, mirpo edhe po te ishin studimet dhe zbulimet e tije te shkruara pa gabime drejtshkrimore, prap se prap ato shkrimet e tije neve na tingellojne sikur te kishte shkruar ai arabisht apo kinezisht.

T'pershendes

----------


## Kreksi

> Përshëndetje dhe Gezuar 2009. 
> 
> 
> Ju Zonjë/ Zotëri, ndoshta dhe kini të drejtë me përpjekjen tuaj për sqarimin e prejardhjes së fjalës nuse, por gabimet e shumta drejtshkrimore që përmban teksti juaj, ia humbin paksa besueshmërinë gjithë këtij mundimi... 
> 
> A nuk do ishte mirë sikur  përpjekjet për gjetjen e prejardhjeve të fjalëve, të shoqëroheshin dhe me përpjekje  për përmisim drejtshkrimor?
> 
> Mendimi im ky. 
> 
> Elna.


Keni treguar nivelin tuaj te dobët...si VIP  ?!

----------


## Albo

*Nu-se*

Nur dhe seder. Nuri perfaqeson bukurine e jashtme, sedra bukurine e brendshme te nje vajze qe eshte bere nuse. Interesant per fjalen nuse eshte edhe perdorimi i saj si folje: "vajza eshte duke nuseruar".

*Dhen-der*

Interesant eshte fakti se fjala dhender, burri i nuses, mund te intepretohet si "dhene ne deren e". Pra origjinen e vete si fjale e ka tek nusja, pasi eshte nusja eshte "dhene ne deren e djalit".

*Das-ma*

Dasma si fjale nenkupton "dashuri sa mal" ose "dashuri e madhe".


Albo

P.S Interpretimi im prej amatori.

----------


## land

> Përshëndetje dhe Gezuar 2009. 
> 
> 
> Ju Zonjë/ Zotëri, ndoshta dhe kini të drejtë me përpjekjen tuaj për sqarimin e prejardhjes së fjalës nuse, por gabimet e shumta drejtshkrimore që përmban teksti juaj, ia humbin paksa besueshmërinë gjithë këtij mundimi... 
> 
> A nuk do ishte mirë sikur  përpjekjet për gjetjen e prejardhjeve të fjalëve, të shoqëroheshin dhe me përpjekje  për përmisim drejtshkrimor?
> 
> Mendimi im ky. 
> 
> Elna.


zyshe,na thu naj gjo per etimologjine e fjales nuse????ti!!!

sa per temen une do bej dhe lidhjen qe ka fjala me latinishten.
*snusus* latinishte arkaike>*nurus* latinishte klasike >*nuera* latinishte medioevale/mesjetare....*nuora* ne italisht,si dhe tek gjermaniket *snura,snora*...dhe ang-sass *snoru,snor*--------origjina e fjales sipas meje eshte tek gjermaniket....fjala angleze son...gjermanisht sohn...bir.....pra nuse nje femer qe i jepet birit.


si perfundim, fjala jone shqipe *nuse* eshte teper e ngjashme me fjalen *snusus* latinishte arkaike....mendoj qe latinet e kane marre nga ne fjalen.


elna me fal po pe gabime drejtshkrimore ktu,lol :perqeshje: ----ah nje e gjeta un,kam i zakon dreqi, filloj gjithmone fjaline me te vogel :Lulja3: 


xh.gashi...nuse nuk eshte venus mer plako,mos ja fut kot....venus eshte aferdita apo harrove...venus/venera(planeti,perendesha) ka rrenjen indoeuropiane *van* qe eshte dua .deshiroj.....nga venera(italisht) rjedh dhe venerare ....qe ne shqip mund te behet veneroj/adhuroj

kurse kjo qe thua ti

*VENERE-NERA-NDERI=MORALI
*........nuk ka te beje hiç me nderin/moralin,venera/aferdita(perendesha) ja u hapte shalet te gjitheve,mortaleve dhe imortaleve :ngerdheshje: 

sorry per fjalorin vulgar, elna dursake.

----------


## XH.GASHI

E Ejte. Aeton. Feton. Fejton (Phaeton). Venera (Afërdita-Aphrodite)

Ky emër në shqip emërton ditën e enjte të javës dhe, nëse e njehsojmë siç e them dhe e kam shpjeguar unë, është dita e shtatë e javës. Me këtë emër mund të simbolizohet edhe trupi qiellor i Venerës (Afërditës).
Evolucioni i këtij emri prej Faeton në emrin e sotëm e enjte, është një kohë bukur e gjatë, diku rreth 3500 viteve, por ky emër haset tek Yllirët. Në librin e Aleksandër Stipçeviçit, është paraqitur Fajtoni në anën e një fibule. Kurse te libri i Gustav Shvabit, fillon tregimi për këtë hyjni, nga faqja 40 deri në faqe 45. Faetoni (Fejtoni), ishte i biri i Feb-Apollonit. Në bazë të mitologjisë, kur arriti në moshën madhore, shokët filluan ta përqeshnin, duke e injoruar se nuk ishte biri i Feb-Apollonit. Po të ishte, ai duhet të shkonte e ta vizitonte të jatin si mysafir në qiellin që i përket atij. Gjithashtu, për t’iu treguar shokëve se vërtet ndodhej tek i jati, le të ngiste qerren e purpurtë të punuar prej ari dhe argjend nga Poseidoni, nëse dëshironte që të vërtetonte gjithashtu se vërtet ishte rritur.
Fejtoni kështu veproi. Shkoi në qiell te i jati Feb-Apolloni dhe ndenji mysafir. Atje ai u mahnit me pallatet e të jatit, ku pa dhe stinët e vitit, muajt dhe javët, pa vesën, aromën dhe të gjitha vetitë e matjes së kohës. Por qerrja i ishte bërë pikësynimi kryesor për të dëshmuar se ishte i biri i Feb-Apollonit. Fejtoni, që të vërtetonte se edhe moshën madhore e kishte arritur, duhej ta ngiste qerrzen e praruar nëpër qiell që ta shihin shokët, sidomos në mëngjes, kur vërehej më mirë nga lartësitë.
Edhe tek ky emër, si emri i Diellit, Homeri bie në kontradiktë me emërtimin dhe shumë dilema shfaqen.
Fejtoni kështu edhe veproi. Pasi kishte hypur me të jatin dy-tri herë në qerrzen e praruar, edhe pse e kishte këshilluar i ati që të mos t’i ngiste i vetëm kuajt e purpurt me qerrzen e praruar, sepse për t’i ngarë kuajt duhet të kishte fuqi të madhe, veproi kundër këshillës së tij. I hypi qerres dhe u dha kuajve në një mëngjes. U soll rreth tokës. Shokët e panë që shndriste, por ai humbi në horizont dhe u rrokullis. Kuajt e shfrenuar dogjën fusha e pyje. Feb-Apolloni ia ndaloi kuajt.
Këto thuhen në librin e Gustav Shvabit, sipas mitologjisë.
Prej këtij tregimi, mund të vimë në përfundim se ky emër është emri i njërës ditë të javës, ditës së fundit dhe ka shumë emra që do të hasim në gjuhën shqipe që e kanë bazën në këtë etimol.
Ky emër paraqitet në disa fjalorë i shkruar në dialektin e toskërishtes, e enjte, kurse gegërishtja e përdor  në formën e ejte. Si dokumentim që kjo fjalë është e shkruar në toskërishte, sjellim si shembull se fjala “bë”, nëse i themi dikujt: “Bëje këte punë!”, në toskërishte përdoret “Bënje këtë punë!”.
Pavarësisht nga ky shembull, siç ka edhe shumë të tjerë, ne vazhdojmë të shpjegojmë se si është më mirë për etimolin e këtij emri. Prej këtij emri Fajton, pasojnë shumë emra, siç janë: Pajton, pajtoni, pajtës, i pajtuar, a pajton? etj. Emri fener, Vener, fajtor, fejesë, paisje, pajë e nuses, pejt-penjtë (gegërisht e toskërisht), petë, pite, trejtë etj.
Tek ky emër e gjen etimolin bazë emërimi për ushtar. Edhe në latinisht ushtari i një armatimi të caktuar hastate, p.sh., në latinisht ka shkuar aetas-atis-aetete, kohë, epokë e krejt këta emra prej emrit të hyjnisë pellazge Aetes, A-dam = E-va = T-es, Zoti = Aetes. Për këtë edhe është dita e martesës, kurorës.
Emri i kësaj dite e shndrit tërë javën si Ylli i Mëngjesit, sot planeti i Venerës (Afërdita). Ky emër përdoret edhe në mediat botërore, për gazeta javore. Fejton, (përmbajtje javore fejtonistike).
Ky emër i paraqet ngjarjet javore, njëherit i vënë rrethin tërë javës, siç simbolizohet me gatesat “pite me rreth”, që preferohet të gatuhet me së shumti të enjteve, çka shpjegon se edhe kuzhina e nënave tona përmban në vetëvete një traditë e trashëgimi të lashtësisë.
Po në këtë ditë tek shqiptarët është preferuar të bëhen pajtesat e tipeve të ndryshme, pra, kjo ditë simbolizon një ditë të afrimit të njerëzve. Është edhe ditë e paqes, ditë e të dashuruarve, dita e rrethit, e unazës, e kurorës, pasi në këtë ditë tek shqiptarët bëhen fejesat dhe martesat, çka vërteton se vërtet kjo hyjni është hyjnia që lidh kurorën. Ose te simbolizmi i përgatitjes së gatesave p.sh., fundi i kthyer i gatesës në formë gërshete apo gjethesh, paraqet kurorën e nuses me emrin Trejte e jo Trenjte. Edhe te sumerët kjo hyjni identifikohet me emrin Ishtar-Astar, tek egjiptianët Hator. Këto hyjni të lartpërmendura të sumerëve, babilonasve dhe të egjiptianëve, simbolizojnë personifikimin e njëjtë të emrit të planetit, të ditës së javës Fejton, Fener ose Vener. Kurse grekët këtë hyjni e personifikojnë me emrin Aphrodite.
Tek popujt e lartpërmendur, kjo hyjni ishte edhe hyjnia që paraqet fazën kalimtare prej fazës së pubertitetit në atë të pjekurisë. Prej kësaj hyjnie edhe sot kemi emrin ushtar që na afron me etimolin primar te emrit të hyjnisë Ishtar të sumerëve. Nëse analizojmë se një ushtar mund të jetë ushtar apo pjesëmarrës i ushtrisë, duhet të kalojë atë fazë të pjekurisë (pubertitetit), të kalojë në moshën madhore. Për këtë po theksojmë se edhe fejesa e paraqet një dëshmi të stadit të arritjes së moshës madhore të personave që janë për t’u martuar.
Venera, hyjnia e dashurisë. Diçka për emrin e Afërditës, Afro-dziak, Venera. Këta emra e kanë zbërthimin në shqip, si i pari, i dyti ashtu edhe i treti. Kuptimin e këtij emri e shoh kështu:
Së pari duhet të sqarojmë emrin e etapës, kohës para lindjes së diellit. Në gegërishte është një emër tjetër për këtë kohë, e kjo është ferku. Kjo nënkupton diç afër për të lindur Dielli. Edhe emri igjuhës gjermane Fry-zeit, e ka etimolin te ky emër i gegërishtes. Pra, në ketë kohë mund të shihet planeti i Venerës (Afërditës). Për këtë emër, që besohet se është emër latin, është gabim, sepse në shqip e ka përkthimin, e ai do të kishte këtë kuptim:
Ve-ne- re, roj-ron, pajtonin-fajtonin, ejten, që na paralajmëron lindjen e Diellit.
Kjo argumentohet edhe me traditën e lashtë të popullit tonë, se krushqit kanë shkuar për ta marrë nusen para lindjes së diellit. Sa për sqarim, vetëm shiko pse emri Afër dhe emri Ana kanë diç të përbashkët e kjo është prapashtesa Afër-di-ta ose Afër-dielli, dhe parshtesa te emri tjetër Ana-di-të. Pra emri i parë paralajmëron lindjen e diellit, kurse emri i dytë emëron ditën e javës që vjen pas ditës së Diel. Këtu e shoh ndryshimin.
E them qartë me bindje te skajshme , se kjo ditë është dita e fundit e javës, sepse këto trashëgimi e përcaktojnë fundin e javës, siç e përcakton edhe vetë emri Premte, Japet, Jupiter,Suptini=Tini edhe Fejton-Veneri = Ja-fë dhe më pas ja-vë.
Më vjen keq që për këtë emër të kësaj dite, që kanë thënë se është emër i errët, si dhe për shumë emra të tjerë të shqipes.
Të premtes dhe të shtunës, disa linguistë të njohur, nuk kanë besuar se etimoli primar i këtyre emrave është i lashtë sa vetë njeriu. Më vjen keq që disa shkrimtarë, historianë, gjuhëtarë dhe albanologë, etimolin parësor të këtyre ditëve e gjejnë në gjuhë të huaja dhe thellohen në ndryshime, evulime të emrit, që sot e flet gjuha jonë prej gjuhës së huaj. Duhet të bëhemi detektivë të historisë sonë për ta njohur vehten.
Siç kanë thënë të parët:
 Sa e ëmbël, sa e mirë, sa e bukur, sa e dlirë.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nuse mund te vije nga nyse e te kete lidhje me fjalen nis, dmth dergoj vajzen.... Por lidhjet me latinishten snusus ne pamje te pare duken te qarta.

----------


## Qerim

> *Nu-se*
> 
> Nur dhe seder. Nuri perfaqeson bukurine e jashtme, sedra bukurine e brendshme te nje vajze qe eshte bere nuse. Interesant per fjalen nuse eshte edhe perdorimi i saj si folje: "vajza eshte duke nuseruar".
> 
> *Dhen-der*
> 
> Interesant eshte fakti se fjala dhender, burri i nuses, mund te intepretohet si "dhene ne deren e". Pra origjinen e vete si fjale e ka tek nusja, pasi eshte nusja eshte "dhene ne deren e djalit".
> 
> *Das-ma*
> ...


Po mundohem ta shtjelloj pakez etimologjine e ketyre emrave , nga dialekti arberesh:

*dhenderr* vjen nga *i dhendet*= i forte


*dasma* vjen nga *darsma* e cila vjen nga *dars-enj=darq-enj=me ngrene darke, me u ngope*.

----------


## Kreksi

> Po mundohem ta shtjelloj pakez etimologjine e ketyre emrave , nga dialekti arberesh:
> 
> *dhenderr* vjen nga *i dhendet*= i forte
> 
> 
> *dasma* vjen nga *darsma* e cila vjen nga *dars-enj=darq-enj=me ngrene darke, me u ngope*.


Per Dasmen edhe francezet kan një ngjajshmeri me NUSE, ata i thonë pra NOS, si duket NOS e NUSE nuk jane te largeta, kane diçka te afert apo jo ?

----------


## Qerim

Dhe me qe ra fjala per "nuserine" po bej perseri nje apel per rikthimin e fjales se vjeter shqipe "*keze*" ne shqipen e sotme.

----------


## Kreksi

Me fal, mos ndoshta e keni fjalen per çejzin e nuses ?

----------


## prishtinase

*jo per nusen:P*

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Waw, 

Paska patur shumë reagime këtu në lidhje me postimin tim… 

Nejse, së pari *Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2009.* 

Ndërhyrja ime në këtë temë nuk kishte qëllime negative apo nënçmuese. Gjatë leximit, për mua pati kundërshti midis punës së bërë për të sqaruar diçka në lidhje me gjuhësinë, dhe formës së shprehur në të shkruar. 

Nëse do shprehesha «pa doreza» më bëri të reagoj fakti që dikush që është në gjendje të bëjë përpjekje kërkimi gjuhësor të ndërtuar mire teknikisht (që për mua do të thotë përpjekje e ndërtuar mbi të dhëna ekzistuese, e komunikuar nga dikush që ka një formim intelektual) "neglizhon" përkushtrimin e  paraqitjes së shkrimit me mungesën e finesës drejtshkrimore. 

Sipas mënyrës së ndërtimit të këtij punimi, unë mendoj që autori ka plotësisht mundësi të shkruaj më mirë gjuhën shqipe. Jo gjithkush është në gjendje të ketë njohuri mbi pellazgët, mbi dialektet dhe  mbi hyjnitë e kohës së shkuar. 

Në përfundim, me të keq  nuk ia kisha postuesit. As me njeh as nuk e njoh. Thjesht debat me qëllime konstruktive.






> Zeus 
> 
> Elna (?),
> 
> p.sh. Ajnshtajn-i (Einstein) kishte probleme me drejtshkrim, edhe une do te thoja qe do te ishte me mire sikur zbulimet gjeniale te tije te shoqeroheshin edhe me nje drejtshkrim te persosur, mirpo edhe po te ishin studimet dhe zbulimet e tije te shkruara pa gabime drejtshkrimore, prap se prap ato shkrimet e tije neve na tingellojne sikur te kishte shkruar ai arabisht apo kinezisht.



Zeus, 

Përmbajtja sa më shumë brënda rregullave të drejtshkrimit të një gjuhe, është çështje etike gjuhësore. Pra, respekt për mundin dhe punën e gjithë atyre njerëzve që kërkuan, punuan dhe njëhësuan një kod gjuhësor, si dhe respekt për një linjë gjuhësore të përbashkët që të merret vesh një popull si në Jug ashtu edhe në Veri. Nëse nuk ndjehemi në akord me kodin gjuhësor në praktikim aktualisht ka akademi shkencash gjuhësore ku mund të drejtohemi me ankes-sugjestimet tona. 

Përsa i përket Ajshtjanit, ai u mor me fizikë dhe jo me gjuhësi. 





> Kreksi
> 
> Keni treguar nivelin tuaj te dobët...si VIP ?!


Kreksi, 

Askush nuk është perfekt… As unë jo! 




> King snake
> 
> zyshe,na thu naj gjo per etimologjine e fjales nuse????ti!!!


King Snake, 

Unë nuk kam njohuri për prejardhjen e fjalës « Nuse», dhe nuk kam as materiale referimi pranë vetes që të di nga vjen kjo fjalë. I vetmi libër ku mund të referohem është «Fjalori i gjuhës sotme shqipe», Akademia shkencave, instituti gjuhësisë, 1980, fq 1274, i cili thotë: 

*Nuse= Figurë e mitologjisë popullore, që fërfytyrohej si një vashë e bukur me flokë të gjatë, e cila ruante ujrat, burimet, pyjet etj. Nusja  e ujrave - floçka. Nuset e malit-  të jashtësmet. Nuse deti - sirenë.* 

Përshëndetjet e mia më të sinqerta,

Elna.

----------


## XH.GASHI

> Përshëndetje dhe Gezuar 2009. 
> 
> 
> Ju Zonjë/ Zotëri, ndoshta dhe kini të drejtë me përpjekjen tuaj për sqarimin e prejardhjes së fjalës nuse, por gabimet e shumta drejtshkrimore që përmban teksti juaj, ia humbin paksa besueshmërinë gjithë këtij mundimi... 
> Elna.


Pershendetje
Nuk jam as zonj e as zotni por jam  ndertimtar i thjesht . 
Ma sill nje gure  sa do te madh qe te jet  te tregoj une se cka eshte mjeshtria zonj e nderuar ! 
Ju moderator  duhet  ta pranoni ndonje lektorues .

ELNA

Falemnderit per kritiken  edhe pse sju njof  do te kam parasysh  udhzimin tuaj,
por me habit fakti , sepse  paraqitja juaj eshte  me shume nje paraqitje e tipit te mesonjesit te ndonje gjimnazi qe e kam kaluar para 30 vitesh .

Sa  i perket aftsive tuaja  te kritikut do te ishte me mire  qe keto preferime ,sugjerime ,kritika  ti   perdorni te kandi i  shokve qe thurrin vargje dhe kan prirje per  drejtshkrim.

E me  interesant do te ishte te punsoheshit  ne sherbimin ame te komunes  se Durresit  dhe te shifni se sa emri i huaj i vendoset femiut te porsalindur .
Lindin shqiptar kurorzohen me emera italian grek anglez  besoj se  aty do te kete efekt korrigjimi juaj ,njeherit do te paguheshit  .

Edhe pse  e di qe ky shkrim  imi eshte jo adekuat per syte e profesorve qe jan mjeshter te pendes ,kam kerkuar falje  heret ketu ne kete forum.
 Ju zonj e nderuar  mos ma merni per te kec per kete mosdijen ,pa aftesin time drejtshkrimore qe me eshte bere hije , dhe mos hyni ne diskutime paushalle ,.

Tema  eshte per etimologji dhe jo drejtshkrim.

Shkrimi ime nese  eshte i pa kjart pyetni dhe thjesht do pergjigjem, por besoj  se ne pergjithsi eshte i thjesht dhe i kuptueshem perte gjithe .


Qerim 
 Falemnderit per kete foto kuror qe ke postuar .E shof per here te pare mendimi im per kuptimin e  saj eshte ky;
 Kurora  ka 7 cepa nese nuk gaboj   eshte kuror nuseje pra eshte nje trajtore-harkim -kurore qe paraqet ,percakton diten e dasmes qe eshte dita  e planetit te veneres  dita e shtat .
Ato perlat ne maje te trekandsheve me shkelqimin e tyre  zbukurojn  trekendshat duke i bere te shendritshem,pra keta gure gjevahire nuk jane asgje tjeter perpos simbolizim i yllit lajmtare te lindjes se diellit ,dites qe  eshte i-e paraqitur ne form trekendeshi  por ketu duhet te kemi edhe nje argument tjeter sepse perimetri i rrethit te kurores duhet te jet  52 cm per tu kompletuar rendesia kuptimi  ne teresi   .

Pershendetje




.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje. 




> Sa  i perket aftsive tuaja  te kritikut do te ishte me mire  qe keto preferime ,sugjerime ,kritika  ti   perdorni te kandi i  shokve qe thurrin vargje dhe kan prirje per  drejtshkrim.
> 
> Edhe pse  e di qe ky shkrim  imi eshte jo adekuat per syte e profesorve qe jan mjeshter te pendes ,kam kerkuar falje  heret ketu ne kete forum.
>  Ju zonj e nderuar  mos ma merni per te kec per kete mosdijen ,pa aftesin time drejtshkrimore qe me eshte bere hije , dhe mos hyni ne diskutime paushalle ,.
> 
> Tema  eshte per etimologji dhe jo drejtshkrim.


Së pari kjo temë është hapur tek:  *Forumi Shqiptar > Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe * , dashje apo dashje ndodhemi aty ku gjuha duhet shkruar drejt! 

Fjalët "adekuat" e "paushallë" nuk janë shqip. Ekzitojnë fjalët apo shprehjet përshtatëse shqip: "Përshtatshme" dhe "pa lidhje".




> dhe mos hyni ne diskutime paushalle ,.


Nuk mendoj se jam në diskutim pa lidhje përderisa ndodhemi tek rubrika e forumit shqiptar: *Gjuha shqipe* dhe ndërhyrja ime ka lidhje pikërisht me gjuhën shqipe dhe drejtshkrimin e tij. 




> E me  interesant do te ishte te punsoheshit  ne sherbimin ame te komunes  se Durresit  dhe te shifni se sa emri i huaj i vendoset femiut te porsalindur .
> Lindin shqiptar kurorzohen me emera italian grek anglez  besoj se  aty do te kete efekt korrigjimi juaj ,njeherit do te paguheshit  .


Kush janë vërtet emrat shqip... Mos vallë Hasan, Hysen, Ymer, Xhafer, Fahrie, Bahrie janë shqip? 

Mendoj se banorët  e Durrësit  dhe gjithë komunave të tjera shqiptare, kanë të drejtë ti thërrasin fëmijët  e tyre si shpirti ua do. Mjaft u ruajtën  dhe u shtjetërsuna prej qeverisjes së dikurshme si dhe prej turkut. Të bëjnë ç'të duan me emrat e fëmijëve të tyre. As unë as ti nuk kemi të drejtë tu shuajmë dëshirën e emërimit për fëmijët e tyre. 

Si dhe për të përfunduar njëherë e mirë me këtë temë: Ka gjëra në jetë që bëhen pa pagesë për një arsye apo tjetër. Quhet punë ose veprim vullnetarisht dhe i shërben një çështje apo një tjetre. 


Elna!

----------


## baaroar

Elna,

Qe nga postimi i pare i Xh.Gashit e deri tani, me sa mbaj mend, dy jane personat qe i kane terhequr vemendjen mbi drejtshkrimin.
I pari Darius, qe me teper u mor me korrektime te postimeve te Xh.Gashit e me vone duke i kerkuar te bente me shume kujdes mbi drejtshkrimin.
Te siguroj qe ai ka bere perpjekje ne kete drejtim, dhe te gjithe antaret qe ndjekin postimet e tij, e kane pranuar ashtu sic eshte.
E dyta jeni ju.
Mendoj, qe do te ishte me e vlefshme te pakten te ndihmoje Xh.Gashin duke i korrektuar postimin paraprakisht, ose te sjellesh dicka me vlere per temen ne fjale e te shmangesh nje debat te kote mbi drejteshkrimin e postimeve te tij.

----------


## ZANOR

Mos e ngacmoni xh.gashin, se ka dhënë mjaft fryt pune në këtë themë, pavarësisht si shkruan ai
sa që shumëkush duhet të përulet para mendimeve të tij... e nëse shkojmë kah rregullat e drejtëshkrimit e ethymologjisë, pak mbetet shqip. psh. çka do të thot në shqip emri - Elna? Po emri - dalan, si spjegohet shqip?

----------


## XH.GASHI

Pershendetje

Nuk besoj qe  diskutimi Elnes  ishte   qellimkeq  ajo me kritikoj falemnderit  edhe une do ti perbahem kritikes aq sa mundem  .
Pra te vazhdojm me temen  sepse ;besoj se  tema eshte e rendesishme dhe do pune ,diskutime me te gjera ,te cilat   duhet definuar gjer ne fund .
Duke analizuar    argumentet te dhenat  edhe ato akademike edhe ato dialektike  si dhe fjalet  e gjuheve te huaja  qe ngjajn me fjalet e gjuhes sone .
Besoj se shume shpejt do te kemi  mendim te perafert mos te them te njejt.

* citat nga Elna Nuse= Figurë e mitologjisë populloreqë, fërfytyrohej si një vashë e bukur me flokë të gjatë, e cila ruante ujrat, burimet, pyjet etj. Nusja e ujrave - floçka. Nuset e malit- të jashtësmet. Nuse deti - sirenë.* 

Mendimii im per kete  analiz akademike per kete emer ,eshte si nje pike uji ne dete ,nese bazohemi tek aftesit ,profesionalitetin e nje akademiku  e mos te them te nje grupi apo institucioni kombtare.
Kemi shume raste te ngjajshme  tek shume fjale qe kan mbetur  pa u definuar ashtu si duhet,
prapseprap ju falemnderit  akademikve tane  .
*  NE  NA MBETET  QE KETE ANALIZ TA QOJM DERI NE VENDIN E DUHUR*  .
Qellimi i ime ishte    ;
Duke u bazuar te emri - fjala nuse -nose apo neri -nera -ndoresh- n'oresh- nderzim - ni -ndi ndegjo - nigo  ene- edhe etj etj ...,ti definojm dallimet  e te folurit te sotem dhe te shkruarit ne  tekstet e lashta , gjithnji duke u bazuar ne te folmen e sotme pamvaresisht se cilit dialekt i perkasim fjalet .

T 'ju  them  qe emri ner=nder  ka shkuar edhe ne gjuhen arabe  sdo t'me besonit por ja qe  huazimet ndodhin  , une mendoj  se emri  drite  i gjuhes arabe pikrisht e gjen rrenjen etimologjike te emri Nder-Ner =NUR  

Pershendetje

----------


## sulioti

Vete Mendoj Se Mund Te Jete Dhe Keshtu;
Nuse=nise=ajo Qe Niset Pe Te Dhenderri Ose Dhe Keshtu
Nuse=nise =fillon Dicka E Re Krijon Nje Familje Te Re Nis Nje Rruge Te Re.

----------

